# Knee Sleeve Recommendations



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking for some advice from people with knee sleeve experience.

I have a pair of cheap ones, but they're kind of crappy quality, and slip down. Is it worth forking out for some SBDs or the like? I don't want any lift assistance at all, just the warmth for my knee joints.

Cheers.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/ are bound to have something for you

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-single-ply-hercules-knee-sleeves.html are what I use (keeps knee pain to a minimum for me)


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Strengthshop and strengthshop only mate.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

I've got Tommy Kono knee bands and had them for over 5 years. They are still going strong, and I use them every leg session!

Other than that I would recommend the Rehband brand.

As pointed out above, the Strength Shop range is spot on too.

Great investment mate


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SBD or strength shop do the trick just make sure you get the right size


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sbd ones are best imo.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

doyle1987 said:


> Sbd ones are best imo.


Are they thin enough not to provide lift assistance?


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Are they thin enough not to provide lift assistance?


no they are quite thick, they aint gonna add any serious weights to your lifts but they help make you feel bit more sturdy and keep knees nice warm.


----------

